# Where can I get rocks like this?



## tennis4you (26 Oct 2008)

I am in the US, but I am in love with the rocks from this Journal.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2634

Anyone have any luck finding rocks like this in the US?

Thanks!


----------



## Garuf (26 Oct 2008)

Have you asked over on the planted tank? I think adg in san fransisco does them they're the US' ADA distributor.


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Oct 2008)

It looks very much like Dragonstone, which you can get from TGM.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2008)

This guy ships all over the world

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/sid/ ... per%20kg./

As do aquaessentails.co.uk

Sam


----------



## The Green Machine (8 Nov 2008)

This is indeed Dragonstone and is available from us at all times. Be aware that there are many inferior lookalikes.

As far as we know we are the only UK stockist at present of this hardscape.


----------



## JamesM (8 Nov 2008)

The-Green-Machine said:
			
		

> This is indeed Dragonstone and is available from us at all times. Be aware that there are many inferior lookalikes.
> 
> As far as we know we are the only UK stockist at present of this hardscape.


Aqua Essentials stock it too.


----------



## Guest (14 Jan 2009)

*wowgoldroom will show cheap wow gold*

Welcome to www.wowgoldroom.com . We are a loyal and reliable Cheap WOW Gold store online. Farming WOW Gold is a hard work, but you can Buy AOC Gold--the Warhammer Gold from us. It is a safe way to  from us, you will never get banned. We are sure that you will get really EVE ISK by an instant way of delivery.


----------

